# Happy Birthday Hellrazor



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Hellrazor! Have a wonderful day!!!*


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hope you have a "kik" in' birthday.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

happy b-day !!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Hellrazor!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope you have a great one!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Hellrazor!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy birthday Hellrazor!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday Hellrazor!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow thank you all for your well wishes on my Birthday, so many and so early in the day. It makes me feel so special. I love this place!!!!

Slimy, You are too much. LOL that was funny. 

Everyone have a wonderful day yourselves! Thanks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you hoo!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hope its a great day for you. Happy Birthday.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Horrorday

Bet youll get some good stuff.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday hellrazor


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday HR!


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hellrazor!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

So sorry I'm late HR. A very happy belated birthday to you!


----------

